# Elk Bones



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My brother shot a cow elk on Monday and brought me box of bones today. What's good/not good to give to the dog? There's everything in there- also, foreleg with skin and hoof. 

Advice? He eats a few raw beef bones every week as treats. Just soup bones from the local beef counter but I'd rather use these if I can.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog center cut, beef femur bones and elk
antlers.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Anyone else? Specific to elk bones or bones of game in general? I did a search but didn't come up with much.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You will need to experiment. I tried deer bone, but didn't care for how they shattered.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, I think I agree. I gave him a rib bone yesterday, and he just threw up a little phlegmy stuff. DH was worried about the shards yesterday. I would like to try to salvage a few, but not at the risk of surgery.


----------

